# 101 Octane Gas!!



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Here in SoCal I usually mix a blend of 91 Chevron w/ a mix of 101 Octane "Trick Gas" so the "Blue Lightning" gets an average of 93 Octane gas. The Trick gas is usually expensive at $3.99/ Gallon.

Lately, the 91 Octane gas is at $2.29/ gallon, and to my surprise that the Trick Gas is still selling at $3.99/ Gallon. Since the spread in the price difference is much smaller, I've decided to "F**k it!!" just run on the good stuff:thumbup: and fill her up w/ 101.

Gotta tell ya.... this is probably the best "mod" to the Blue Lightning, as the car respond more of a "Kick" then usual (similar to driving on a cold winter morning). The car runs cooler (despite a 85 degree weather) and a better gas mileage as well. Anyways, thought I mention this and throw this one out there.

beewang:bigpimp: 

p.s. the owner of the station told me that the Octane rating from TRICK varies from 101 ~105 but never less than 101.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Um, so you're not going to tell us where to get this? :dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Um, so you're not going to tell us where to get this? :dunno: *


Kaz, ever heard of www.google.com ??!!

here ya go!!
http://www.cosbyoil.com/trick.htm

Also, check out this site:
http://www.schube.com/racegas.html

BTW, if possible, always buy Trick Gas over 76 racing gas. Trick has a higher Octane Rating, and the 2 stations I go to are both selling Trick Gas at $3.99/ Gallon (vs. 76 gas is at 99 Octane rating AND selling in excess of $4.49/ Gallon)

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

beewang said:


> *Kaz, ever heard of www.google.com ??!!
> 
> here ya go!!
> http://www.cosbyoil.com/trick.htm
> ...


Still doesn't tell me where a station is. I know there are places you can get Sunoco in containers, and I know the 76 stations you can get 100 at a pump.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Still doesn't tell me where a station is. I know there are places you can get Sunoco in containers, and I know the 76 stations you can get 100 at a pump. *


Okay Kaz... I'd call 'em for you, but I don't have home address (ya lazy a$$ )

http://www.trickgas.com/distribution.htm

So here is the phone number 800-444-1449

Or email me your address and I will call them for you :thumbup:

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

beewang said:


> *Okay Kaz... I'd call 'em for you, but I don't have home address (ya lazy a$$ )
> 
> http://www.trickgas.com/distribution.htm
> 
> ...


Do you get it out of a pump, or 5gal cans? I can only get mine out of a 5gal can.

-DanB


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

<------------ 

:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

DanB said:


> *Do you get it out of a pump, or 5gal cans? I can only get mine out of a 5gal can.
> 
> -DanB *


Out of a Pump.  Actually, its pretty scary, as the Trick Gas Pump usually stands by itself. And it won't stop until the meter runs over $70!!:eeps:

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *<------------
> 
> :thumbup: *


Hey Pat-sy!! Wouldn't be cheaper for ya to spend a lil' more and get a 530 and save the $$ on 101 Gas j/k

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

beewang said:


> *Hey Pat-sy!! Wouldn't be cheaper for ya to spend a lil' more and get a 530 and save the $$ on 101 Gas j/k
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


Probably! But I am saving for a 2003 530dAT instead ... home heating oil is a lot cheaper than gasoline!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

beewang said:


> *BTW, if possible, always buy Trick Gas over 76 racing gas. Trick has a higher Octane Rating, and the 2 stations I go to are both selling Trick Gas at $3.99/ Gallon (vs. 76 gas is at 99 Octane rating AND selling in excess of $4.49/ Gallon)
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: *


The irony ...

I already pay $4.50 a gallon - for 98E. :yikes:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hold on a friggin' second here.

I had always heard that our engines can't do better with a higher octance gas...they just weren't designed to take advantage of anything better than 93.

Also, a higher octane is what you want in hotter weather.

Chris


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> *Hold on a friggin' second here.
> 
> I had always heard that our engines can't do better with a higher octance gas...they just weren't designed to take advantage of anything better than 93.
> 
> ...


...but we can't get 93 in bad old California...


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

beewang said:


> *Okay Kaz... I'd call 'em for you, but I don't have home address (ya lazy a$$ )
> 
> http://www.trickgas.com/distribution.htm
> 
> ...


Hey, why can't you just tell us where in So.Cal. you got the stuff? Name the place and it's location. :dunno: Is it a state secret or something?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

beewang said:


> *Okay Kaz... I'd call 'em for you, but I don't have home address (ya lazy a$$ )
> 
> http://www.trickgas.com/distribution.htm
> 
> ...


Well, I'm just assuming you know where all the pumps are here in SoCal.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Hold on a friggin' second here.
> 
> I had always heard that our engines can't do better with a higher octance gas...they just weren't designed to take advantage of anything better than 93.
> 
> Chris  *


 You're right.. Bee's just on crack. Cheap crack, but crack.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> *You're right.. Bee's just on crack. Cheap crack, but crack. *


Nope, the M's will advance timing up to the equivalent of 95 octane, so a mix is appropriate and beneficial. The non-M's will advance timing no more than the equivalent of 93 octane, so a lesser mix is appropriate and beneficial. My software will advance till it pings, regardless of octane, then back off.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

I actually feel the differenc ein my 540 when I go from 91 full tank to 94 full tank...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Impeach Jae from Moderator!!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by PropellerHead 
You're right.. Bee's just on crack. Cheap crack, but crack.



DanB said:


> *Nope, the M's will advance timing up to the equivalent of 95 octane, so a mix is appropriate and beneficial. The non-M's will advance timing no more than the equivalent of 93 octane, so a lesser mix is appropriate and beneficial. My software will advance till it pings, regardless of octane, then back off.  *


Yeah!! You tell him Danny!!

*I propose we Impeach Jae (PropellerHead) from the position. of Moderator. * The Dumba$$ knows Jack Schitt about Bimmers!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I wasn't so much saying he was right about the gas as I was taking the opportunity to say Bee's on crack... 

and that it's cheap crack.


Now, back to your Euro Delivery cage, Bee. We'll rattle when you can come out and play.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Is Trick race fuel unleaded? Just curious because the VP race fuel I run in my bike is leaded. :dunno:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

The 101 (~105 ron) is unleaded. You don't think I would piss away my $75k car w/ Leaded gas do ya??!!

http://www.trickgas.com/index.htm

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Just checking. The engine would love the lead, its the emissions stuff that wouldn't.


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Impeach Jae from Moderator!!*



beewang said:


> *I propose we Impeach Jae (PropellerHead) from the position. of Moderator. * The Dumba$$ knows Jack Schitt about Bimmers!!
> 
> beewang:bigpimp: [/B]


Damn. And here I thought Jack Schitt drove Volkswagens.



Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week.


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*I got a 8-10HP increase running 96*

I got a 8-10HP increase across most of the powerband running 96 in an E46 M3. At some points as much a 14HP. Peak wound up only being 5HP more at 7900RPM.

This is 96 vs. California 91 octane.

If your car can advance the timing.. you will feel it.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: I got a 8-10HP increase running 96*



ChuckD said:


> *I got a 8-10HP increase across most of the powerband running 96 in an E46 M3. At some points as much a 14HP. Peak wound up only being 5HP more at 7900RPM.
> 
> This is 96 vs. California 91 octane.
> 
> If your car can advance the timing.. you will feel it. *


I assume you put your car on a dynometer for these numbers?

Chris


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Yes.. Evosport's Dynojet*

I have the runs at home. If anyone is interested in seeing them I can post them later.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Very interesting...what did the guy's at Evosport think? How is Brad O. these days?

I am curious for how long or how many gallons/liters you filled up with 96 before convincing yourself that the engine had "adjusted" itself or that you had all the 91 out of the tank.

I wish we had 93 back here in the Bay Area. I once attempted to mix some 76 racing gas with the 91 (or 91.5) to get close to 93-94 but it is such a pita and that 100 shit is pricey! :yikes:

Chris :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *I am curious for how long or how many gallons/liters you filled up with 96 before convincing yourself that the engine had "adjusted" itself or that you had all the 91 out of the tank.*


At the Vegas CCA school last year, I did a blend of 1/2 92 and 1/2 100. But since I drive WTO on a regular basis, the car advanced the timing right way.:thumbup:

Mid throttle respnose is noticeably stranger, without a doubt. I read somewher ethat said that 2 WOT is all it takes to advance the timing on better gas...

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

I thought I felt a difference after a 1/4 tank as I went on a spirited drive through canyons that day. My guess is it probably continured to adavace beyond that point. 

The dyno runs were taken 3 tanks after the basline. If I had unfettered access to the dyno it would be nice to (one) find out at which octane there are no more gains to be had, (two) find out how long it takes for the car to see the gains after filling with the 100 octane.

Mixing is not a pain if you use a station that has 100 at the pump. It takes about 10 gallons per full tank to hit 96 from 91. If I had a quarter tank left I would add 7.5 gallons and then top off with 91.

Brad and his gang are doing well. I was at their shop the other day and they have all kinds of projects going on.


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Those dyno runs*

HP spread. Notice the spread is much more than the peak which matters more.


----------

